# Illustrator Text verbiegen



## Kalle Blomquist (2. Februar 2011)

Hallo Leutz,

ich habe in Illustrator CS3 einen Text erstellt, diesen gebogen und in Pfade umgewandelt.
Nun sind die einzelnen Pfade/Buchstaben gruppiert. Wenn ich nun die Gruppierung aufhebe, "verfällt" auch der Verkrümmungseffekt. Das Ganze möchte ich als DXF/DWG exportieren und deshalb die Gruppierung aufheben um jeden Pfad einzeln zu haben. Auch in der Pfadansicht wird die Verkrümmung nicht dargestellt. Was kann ich tun?

Danke schonmal, Kalle Blomquist


----------



## smileyml (2. Februar 2011)

Du musst vor dem Umwandeln in Pfade den Effekt unter "(Aussehen) umwandeln" umwandeln.
Alternativ könntest du mit einer Verzerrungshülle auch die bereits umgewandelten Pfade biegen und dann das Ergebnis abermals umwandeln.

Grüße Marco


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (2. Februar 2011)

Antwort selbst gefunden,

>>> Objekt >>> Aussehen umwandeln.

Danke und schönen Tag noch an alle Pixelschubser und Vektorverbieger


----------

